# First trip in the new boat



## eastcoastshredd (Nov 25, 2009)

Just got a 1999 Carolina skiff j16 a few weeks back. Decided to break it in yesterday with some topwater fishing here in NC. We did ok with two takers and a few more blow-ups. My little brother out fished me with a nice 26 inch fish compared to my 21. Boat runs well, glad we got it.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Way to break her in. Good deal taking your bro!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Nothing beats scoring some fish slime on a boat's maiden voyage. 

Congrats!

-T


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice Fish! Congrats on the new boat.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Quality fish on the first outing? That boat has some good mojo. Keep it up!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the new ride and the inaugural success!


----------

